# Looking for a old Jon boat.



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am just looking for an old Jon boat around $200 or under, please pm if you know of anything :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

<~~~same here I need a 10 footer


----------



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, I am looking for one just to Bowfish and flounder from.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a 14 ft jon boat project I got a couple of years ago has a trailer and 15 hp evinrude that needs a little work. the trailer is stripped down and ready for rebuild its been in my garage and needs to go. can send pics if interested. need to get $300


----------

